# 1967 GTO Headlights



## Bo1967 (May 7, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I'm thinking about upgrading my headlight's to something nice and bright like Hella's or something similar. Looking for ideas or someone who has already done this.
Thanks in advance for the input....


----------



## kgantzer (Jun 14, 2020)

On my 66, I have a conversion to the Delta H4 lights (B193C & B193CA) I acquired from AmesPerformance.com a few years ago. Much better than stock. Now Ames offers LED and Halo conversion kits too.


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

T3s at night aren't so cool. I just went to Auto Zone and bought Wagner halogen bulbs. Much better for night driving and all you need for a very inexpensive cost.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Using old/used yellow/weak T3's makes no sense if you drive your Pontiac and I do.
I was looking to maintain a stock appearance so the NEW T3's fit the bill perfectly. 






Reproduction T-3 Headlight Bulbs (Sealed Beam ), Small Bulb Kits, & Fuse/Flasher Sets for Classic & Muscle Cars


Our 1960-1962 and 1963-1967 officially licensed Corvette and Chevy T3 Headlight Bulbs sets are factory correct and manufactured in the USA using original GM blueprints to look, fit, and perform equal to or better than the original bulbs. Our long-life T3 bulbs are brighter than the originals...




www.lectriclimited.com


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Installing relays in the headlight circuit will add a few volts to your headlights and brighten up the dash lights too. I'm using the repro T3s in my 68.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

nick rice said:


> T3s at night aren't so cool. I just went to Auto Zone and bought Wagner halogen bulbs. Much better for night driving and all you need for a very inexpensive cost.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


This is my solution as well. Not necessarily AZ or Wagners, but just regular halogen sealed beams. 
Interesting idea @052


----------

